# Stainless Steel Cleaners???



## memorael (Mar 16, 2012)

What do you guys recommend for cleaning stainless steel? The part that gets colorful because of the heat.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 16, 2012)

I get good results from Soft Scrub. Bartenders Friend is a good one.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 16, 2012)

BKF FTW OMG LOL BBQ!!!11!

I apologize, I was having a 2008 flashback.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 16, 2012)

If you want amazing peel your skin off burn your nose hair results go for Carbon Off. It will destroy any and all grease dirt accidental paint or what have ya.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 16, 2012)

For my stainless steel pans, I use liquid BKF. For my Weber stainless grill grates, after they get completely black with repeated use and super high heat grilling, Easy-Off Fume Free Oven Cleaner.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 16, 2012)

The powder is somewhat harder to use on knives, but the price difference is staggering. I put a little in a bowl or demitasse saucer with a couple drops of water and dip a (real) wine bottle cork in it. I rub my German and French knives in little circles until I'm satisfied, rinse, then do it again with baking soda to neutralize BKF's oxalic acid.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 16, 2012)

Bkf


----------



## memorael (Mar 16, 2012)

I am guessing BKF is the winner here.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 17, 2012)

Just don't forget the baking soda afterwards.

Edit: sorry, I already forgot the OP... baking soda isn't totally necessary on real stainless steel (like sinks or All-Clad and similar cookware), but avoid using BKF altogether on lacquered metal like some SS appliances and kitchen tools, and coated brass and copper. Also keep it away from anodized aluminum (including all *lon cookware). The baking soda neutralizing step is for carbon steel and iron, to avoid acid etching or discoloration.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 17, 2012)

Generally I use BKF but if I need something stronger I user the Array brand grill and SS cleaner they sell at GFS.

Dave


----------



## memorael (Mar 18, 2012)

cool, thanks a lot guys!


----------

